# Intermaxillary Fixation



## mabynlynn (Mar 27, 2015)

I am having trouble finding the correct CPT Code for Intermixed Maxillary mandibular Fixation with Matrix wave with application of wires for Intermaxillary Fixation. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

